# Humidor Suggestions



## Bluewaterpig (Feb 25, 2016)

So I've decided that it's time to upgrade from my small 50 count desk humidor...mainly because it's packed to the brim! There are so many choices out there and so many sites and retailers...it's a little intimidating. I wanna make sure I end up with something good and with my buying impulse, I'm likely to get something and then stumble across something even better the next day. 

Here's my criteria...

-Capacity: 100 minimum
-Price: $120 maximum 
-I'd like something that has trays and the ability to separate

Pretty simple and straight forward...suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## greenmonster714 (Jun 9, 2016)

This will be a thread I'll want to watch. I will be in the same situation sometime and the input these guys give will be what I need. I have given it some thought and the old standby cooler with the cat litter is looking pretty good to store multiple boxes and some trays of singles or bundles. Buttt, I see where your going. A nice looking 100+ humidor is much easier on the eyes than an old cooler in the corner..lol.


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

Coolidors and tupperdors with cedar trays and Bovedas or beads will work just fine. I have two tupperdors and a very nice wooden humi from Waxing Moon. However, good wood humis that actually hold a humidity level are not cheap and I think you would be better served to spend your budget on a coolidor or a couple of medium sized tupperdors and then save up for a nice wood desktop humi from Winsor or Waxing Moon if you want a nice display unit.


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

I'll second what @rockethead26 said.

Granted I'm a noob, but after doing the research on a good, wood humidor, I went with tupperdors (now have 5 I believe). And then made the plunge and got a wineador (loving it).

Someday I'll want a nice looking desktop humidor, but being new to the hobby, I'd rather spend my money on growing my stock now. A good wooden humidor even for a smaller capacity, can cost a pretty penny. And when you can get 2 tupperdors, 2 hygrometers, 4 boveda for less than $100.... Hard to pass up.

I know how it goes though, sometimes you get that thought stuck in your head and have to get the wooden humidor. Hopefully some seasoned vets will stop by and give their input on one that meets your criteria. Either way, good luck.


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

For $120.00 you are going to get nothing but Chinese junk, and it may or man not seal. Bed Bath & Beyond sell a Faux Tupperware Type Container with a Rubber Gasket, and Locking Clip on Four Sides. There is a 5" H X 14" Long X 9" wide Size I have a couple of with Boveda inside and Cedar from Cigar boxes that work well. Total investment for (2) is under $40.00 including the 4 Bovedas. You can store 65-75 Sticks in each box depending on Cigar Size.


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

For $120 you are not going to find much anything of quality like you want (unless you look in FleaBay for something used), my suggestion would be something like this and keep the 50ct you have for your better cigars.I had this set up with the Sistema Klip It 7 Liter container with Spanish cedar trays from Amazon and it kept perfect humidity with just a few Boveda packs.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

What they said. My recommendation at that price is a used small wine cooler from Craigslist/OfferUp, and some trays. Would get you a nice look, and much better functionality.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

JDom58 said:


> For $120 you are not going to find much anything of quality like you want (unless you look in FleaBay for something used), my suggestion would be something like this and keep the 50ct you have for your better cigars.I had this set up with the Sistema Klip It 7 Liter container with Spanish cedar trays from Amazon and it kept perfect humidity with just a few Boveda packs.


I have five of those same Sistema 7L's tupperdors with trays and Bovedas now (along with a 150 qt coolerdor for boxes and a winedor that's due back from warranty repair soon).

I also have several wooden desktop humidors accumulated over the years, including one or two that can be counted as top quality. The woodies have been relegated to accessory storage now.

Tupperdors are just so darn easy to maintain. And with a rather extensive collection it's nice to be able to see what's in them (at least the top shelf) before opening one to get a cigar out.

Also OP, did no one warn you about the slippery slope and never-enough storage capacity? If not, I apologize for our negligence. If a 50-count is overflowing already, surely you must realize the same thing will happen with a 100-count, and sooner than you ever expect! I see tuppers as a modular solution. I started with two, added two more a little later, then another one last month. Cheap enough that it's a no-brainer to just grab another when the existing ones inevitably begin to overflow.


----------



## jhblaze1 (Jun 23, 2016)

Tabloid Snapper said:


> For $120.00 you are going to get nothing but Chinese junk, and it may or man not seal. Bed Bath & Beyond sell a Faux Tupperware Type Container with a Rubber Gasket, and Locking Clip on Four Sides. There is a 5" H X 14" Long X 9" wide Size I have a couple of with Boveda inside and Cedar from Cigar boxes that work well. Total investment for (2) is under $40.00 including the 4 Bovedas. You can store 65-75 Sticks in each box depending on Cigar Size.


Not true. I spent about $120 on mine. Sure seal technology and fully lined with spanish cedar with spanish cedar dividers and shelf. It's a 100ct desktop. holds steady at 67% with one large Heartfelt stick. Spending more than that on a 100 count desktop box is crazy IMO. At the higher price points you start paying for name and fancy wood and adornments.

Now that's it's full, I'll likely add a wineador at some point and just use the desktop for "soon to be smoked sticks" and let the wineador hold the growing and aging collection.


----------



## jhblaze1 (Jun 23, 2016)

Bluewaterpig said:


> So I've decided that it's time to upgrade from my small 50 count desk humidor...mainly because it's packed to the brim! There are so many choices out there and so many sites and retailers...it's a little intimidating. I wanna make sure I end up with something good and with my buying impulse, I'm likely to get something and then stumble across something even better the next day.
> 
> Here's my criteria...
> 
> ...


Southport Antique Humidor - Cigar.com

this is what I got. Using 65% large hearfelt stick it holds steady at 67% give or take 1%. Sure Seal technology.

I did the "dollar bill test" on it and it's pretty tight. No humidor (aside from rubber gasket types) will be perfectly air tight. Some airflow is not a bad thing either.

Do the dollar bill test on whatever you buy and if it's not tight send it back for an exchange and do so until you get a tight one. If you go with a tupperador, you need to keep it out of direct light.


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

Every once in a while I get a wild hair and make a great humidor available at wholesale prices. Note: It is not a Winsor humidor.

The supplier I use just received a large shipment of the Salvador ... I can get it for $109 plus shippping ... I'll take a $20 cut for myself for $129 plus shipping.

This is one of those wild hair days.

C. T. Blankenship


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

That is a *REALLY* nice price for that humidor!!


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I am not going to comment on what type of humidor you should buy. There will be many, many recommendations and there is a boat load of them out there, for you to choose from. What I will strongly suggest to you, is that if you feel you need a 100 count humidor, you are mistaken! No matter what your thinking is and what you mind is telling you, a 100 count humidor will, in the long run be a waste of money.

If you truly feel that a 100 count humidor will fill your needs, then, at minimum, you need to get a 200/250 count humidor. If you have to, wait a bit and save up some more money. You will not be sorry, if you do!


----------



## jhblaze1 (Jun 23, 2016)

JohnnyFlake said:


> If you truly feel that a 100 count humidor will fill your needs, then, at minimum, you need to get a 200/250 count humidor. If you have to, wait a bit and save up some more money. You will not be sorry, if you do!


QFTMFT!

I wish someone told me this. Like a month into this hobby, I'm already overflowing my 100 count box. Ugh.


----------



## Bluewaterpig (Feb 25, 2016)

Any thoughts on this?

https://t.thompsoncigar.com/product/VENETIAN-CHERRY-125-COUNT-HUMIDOR/74568.uts?cm_vc=10572


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Bluewaterpig said:


> Any thoughts on this?
> 
> https://t.thompsoncigar.com/product/VENETIAN-CHERRY-125-COUNT-HUMIDOR/74568.uts?cm_vc=10572


Cheap crap. If I were you and I were dead-set on a wooden desk top, I'd jump on @*WinsorHumidors* offer on the Salvador.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Bluewaterpig said:


> Any thoughts on this?
> 
> https://t.thompsoncigar.com/product/VENETIAN-CHERRY-125-COUNT-HUMIDOR/74568.uts?cm_vc=10572


Like I've said before. If you have a lot of spare time and the patience of a saint. .then by all means get a Chinese ,thin cedar humi..mess with it for six months (we'll help all we can but most of time to no avail). When you finally lose your mind and give up you'll get Tupperware and the other guys will help you set it up. But sometimes you get lucky and they work. I've had my Chinese piece of crap forever,still holds rh. But I only keep my daughters' infused in it.still don't trust it .the others I bought are accessory holders.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

WinsorHumidors said:


> Every once in a while I get a wild hair and make a great humidor available at wholesale prices. Note: It is not a Winsor humidor.
> 
> The supplier I use just received a large shipment of the Salvador ... I can get it for $109 plus shippping ... I'll take a $20 cut for myself for $129 plus shipping.
> 
> ...


Looks like a real nice deal.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Bluewaterpig said:


> Any thoughts on this?
> 
> https://t.thompsoncigar.com/product/VENETIAN-CHERRY-125-COUNT-HUMIDOR/74568.uts?cm_vc=10572


Too Small, looks cheap and way too much glass for a desk top size humidor. For a desk top, I strongly suggest all wood, it will control the RH much better.


----------



## Bluewaterpig (Feb 25, 2016)

WinsorHumidors said:


> Every once in a while I get a wild hair and make a great humidor available at wholesale prices. Note: It is not a Winsor humidor.
> 
> The supplier I use just received a large shipment of the Salvador ... I can get it for $109 plus shippping ... I'll take a $20 cut for myself for $129 plus shipping.
> 
> ...


C.T., I sent you a private message.


----------



## Bluewaterpig (Feb 25, 2016)

For the past 6 months, I've stored my stuff in a $20 desktop humidor. Either I got lucky and its holding RH well, or I don't know the true meaning of "holding" RH. 

Can someone explain what it actually means and how to go about testing it?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

It means what you think it means. Stays where you want it without wetting your device too often. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

JohnnyFlake said:


> I am not going to comment on what type of humidor you should buy. There will be many, many recommendations and there is a boat load of them out there, for you to choose from. What I will strongly suggest to you, is that if you feel you need a 100 count humidor, you are mistaken! No matter what your thinking is and what you mind is telling you, a 100 count humidor will, in the long run be a waste of money.
> 
> If you truly feel that a 100 count humidor will fill your needs, then, at minimum, you need to get a 200/250 count humidor. If you have to, wait a bit and save up some more money. You will not be sorry, if you do!


Exactly....I think that every hobbyist should invest in at least 1 wood humidor for a lot of reasons and chief among them is that a good wood humidor will impart that scent of cedar to the cigars. You can't get that from Tupperware or a cooler so if you like that cedar scent then get a good quality humidor. Years ago I started buying wood humidors and while I was a customer with Tampa Humidor in Tampa, FL. I did some shopping/looking for what they had. They had always been a great business to deal with and thought ....why not give them a peek and a chance. So glad I did as I own 2 of their humidors and love them.....they hold RH like humidors 3 times the cost and the transfer of cedar to my cigars is really good. They have a section of what they call "imperfects" and it's humidors with a slight flaw...easily hidden or even fixed if you have any wood skills at all.

You can purchase one of their humidors for around $130 ( in fact they have one now that holds 300 cigars...a steal and if I didn't already have more humidors than I need...I'd buy it. ) The posts warning about inferior humidors is factual...be careful who you buy from but from my past dealings with TH...I trust them implicitly and if you aren't satisfied with your purchase they WILL work with you and make things right.

The more I look at this one .....my trigger finger is twitching...if nobody else wants it I'll hold off for one day. $130 is stealing this.


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

I often question the Cigar smoker with $1,000.00 worth of sticks (say 100 stick that cost $10.00 sticks) he puts the sticks in a $79.99 POS Humidor, and the Cigars are not store properly because the box leaks air, will not seal, will not hold RH, and is junk made in China.

Make zero sense.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Just a thought. You could do a large coolidor with some SC in there for the scent and, use your 50 count for your smoking stage sticks. Just replenish it from your coolidor as needed. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## laxntiga (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm about there with the OP. I have a cooler (small one, the ones you hand carry to the beach, maybe fit a 6 pack and some soda's or something with ice), 250 count humi, a 50 count humi, a 10 count desktop, and just ordered another 50 count humi.

I'm thinking about returning the 50 count humi already. Must look into the huge tupperdor w/ cedar trays. 




You can never have enough cigars


----------



## Bluewaterpig (Feb 25, 2016)

My small desktop humidor has 3 Boveda packs inside and the hygrometer reads 68-69% every single time I look at it, several times a day. Does that mean my humidor is "holding" RH well?


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

jhblaze1 said:


> Not true. I spent about $120 on mine. Sure seal technology and fully lined with spanish cedar with spanish cedar dividers and shelf. It's a 100ct desktop. holds steady at 67% with one large Heartfelt stick. Spending more than that on a 100 count desktop box is crazy IMO. At the higher price points you start paying for name and fancy wood and adornments.
> 
> Now that's it's full, I'll likely add a wineador at some point and just use the desktop for "soon to be smoked sticks" and let the wineador hold the growing and aging collection.


What's this sure seal technology, it looks like a typical cheap humidor. Considering humidors and tupperdor perform the same function, it's not crazy to spend more than $120 on one since having the quality materials and craftsmanship is what you're paying for in a desktop.

If you want something to function as cigar storage you'd get much more use from $120 with tupperdor or coolers.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

Bluewaterpig said:


> My small desktop humidor has 3 Boveda packs inside and the hygrometer reads 68-69% every single time I look at it, several times a day. Does that mean my humidor is "holding" RH well?


Depends what % Boveda packs are in it and if you trust your hygrometer.


----------



## ajkenn8545 (Jun 18, 2016)

You shouldnt be checking it several times a day. Maybe once a week. It will fluctuate if you keep opening it...


----------



## jhblaze1 (Jun 23, 2016)

ForceofWill said:


> What's this sure seal technology, it looks like a typical cheap humidor. Considering humidors and tupperdor perform the same function, it's not crazy to spend more than $120 on one since having the quality materials and craftsmanship is what you're paying for in a desktop.
> 
> If you want something to function as cigar storage you'd get much more use from $120 with tupperdor or coolers.


Probably more of a marketing gimmick than anything, but supposedly the way the lid lip fits tightly. It is a typical cheap humidor I suppose but mine (having this supposed technology) is very tight and is holding rh very consistently with 65% heartfelt beads. I've been told by a good deal of people that there are cheap humidors that work great and very expensive ones that are crap and vice versa. One day, sure, spending several hundred on a higher end desktop box could be in the cards, but for now, my typical cheap box looks very nice and is functioning superbly.

To me, spending $120 on a box is more about aesthetics (it must work of course). But I like to have a nice looking humidor on display. I like the smell of the spanish cedar when I open it. Like I said mine seems very tight, uses spanish cedar, has bras hinges and seems quite well built. That said, it's summer in Boston and humid as hell. We'll see how she holds up in February when it's 15* outside and the ambient rh is non existent.

I'm already overflowing and my overflow sticks (about 50 sticks) are in a $3 piece of tupperware...a clear round "bowl" with squared sides where the lid clips on. It has a rubber seal all the way around. this has a couple 69% bovedas in there and is pretty much air tight.

When my stash gets even bigger I'll likely just go to a New Air CC300 or something similar and call it a day. At the rate I'm buying smokes this will not be a far off purchase :grin2:


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

One of the problems in picking up one of the Chinese made Humidor say off e-bay, or even your local B & M. If you get one that is total crap, leaks air, will not hold RH who is going to replace it. Many of the sellers on e-bay promise big warranties or guarantees. But when you try and get them to do anything, they seem to disappear into now where.

Honestly what I consider to be the BEST MADE in China Humador is the Diamond Crown St. James Series. As if you have a problem J.C. Newman will take care of it. Most of the other people like the one who seem to pop up in a Google search for Cigar Humadors don't even list a company address. They deal with e-mail and 800 Numbers that seem to give no idea where they operate out of.

Spend your hard earned dollars wisely.


----------



## jhblaze1 (Jun 23, 2016)

Tabloid Snapper said:


> One of the problems in picking up one of the Chinese made Humidor say off e-bay, or even your local B & M. If you get one that is total crap, leaks air, will not hold RH who is going to replace it. Many of the sellers on e-bay promise big warranties or guarantees. But when you try and get them to do anything, they seem to disappear into now where.
> 
> Honestly what I consider to be the BEST MADE in China Humador is the Diamond Crown St. James Series. As if you have a problem J.C. Newman will take care of it. Most of the other people like the one who seem to pop up in a Google search for Cigar Humadors don't even list a company address. They deal with e-mail and 800 Numbers that seem to give no idea where they operate out of.
> 
> Spend your hard earned dollars wisely.


I'd add that you should research reviews.. If something has a lot of good reviews you're prob safe.

Also, not everything made in China is junk.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

jhblaze1 said:


> Probably more of a marketing gimmick than anything, but supposedly the way the lid lip fits tightly. It is a typical cheap humidor I suppose but mine (having this supposed technology) is very tight and is holding rh very consistently with 65% heartfelt beads. I've been told by a good deal of people that there are cheap humidors that work great and very expensive ones that are crap and vice versa. One day, sure, spending several hundred on a higher end desktop box could be in the cards, but for now, my typical cheap box looks very nice and is functioning superbly.
> 
> To me, spending $120 on a box is more about aesthetics (it must work of course). But I like to have a nice looking humidor on display. I like the smell of the spanish cedar when I open it. Like I said mine seems very tight, uses spanish cedar, has bras hinges and seems quite well built. That said, it's summer in Boston and humid as hell. We'll see how she holds up in February when it's 15* outside and the ambient rh is non existent.
> 
> ...


I see people say a lot to check the top seal on these Chinese humidors with a dollar or what have you and then you'll be good to go. More often than not it's probably the bottoms on these things are the problem. If you've ever seen a cutaway of them it's just a VERY thin, poorly sealed floor.

Ultimately you should do whatever works best for you and if your works good and you like the looks of it, awesome! I think I just took exception to you saying it would be "crazy" to spend any more on a humidor, when there are many reasons. :vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

@ForceofWill is correct. .you see guys all the time did the dollar bill test, flashlight test,they done every test but a colonoscopy.. but they don't realize that the bottom is paper thin and steadily leaking rh..a quick fix for that is to get a piece of s.c. and fit it to the bottom adding an extra layer of thickness.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jhblaze1 (Jun 23, 2016)

ForceofWill said:


> I see people say a lot to check the top seal on these Chinese humidors with a dollar or what have you and then you'll be good to go. More often than not it's probably the bottoms on these things are the problem. If you've ever seen a cutaway of them it's just a VERY thin, poorly sealed floor.
> 
> Ultimately you should do whatever works best for you and if your works good and you like the looks of it, awesome! I think I just took exception to you saying it would be "crazy" to spend any more on a humidor, when there are many reasons. :vs_cool:


makes sense. I was speaking more broadly than I should have. Certainly quality usually comes with price. In my mind I was thinking more of the $2000+ Davidoff and similar super high end desktop units. While no doubt constructed exceptionally well, after maybe the $400-600 mark I think you're paying for name and snobbery. Kind of like Louis and Hermes handbags. Yes, they're made better than some department store handbags but is there really such a thing as handbag construction so fantastic that quality alone justifies $10,000? I don't think so. Some people might. At the end of the day whether or not something is "worth it" really depends on whether or not someone is willing to throw the dollars at it.


----------



## Bluewaterpig (Feb 25, 2016)

ForceofWill said:


> Depends what % Boveda packs are in it and if you trust your hygrometer.





ajkenn8545 said:


> You shouldnt be checking it several times a day. Maybe once a week. It will fluctuate if you keep opening it...


By checking it, I mean looking through the glass top.

So I've got two 72 Bovedas in there and it's showing 69% RH steadily, every single time I look. I've calibrated my hygrometer several times and I totally trust it.

I'm guessing you guys are gonna say this means it isn't holding RH...?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Wood is porous. .boveda packs are doin fine, . .if it was Tupperware then it may keep at 72...you said every time you look it's been at 69. .how long has it been holding at 69? 
If the packs dry out quickly then you may have issues. But if it's been at 69 for a while, couple weeks, and it didn't dry out your packs. Then you'll be fine. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluewaterpig (Feb 25, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Wood is porous. .boveda packs are doin fine, . .if it was Tupperware then it may keep at 72...you said every time you look it's been at 69. .how long has it been holding at 69?
> If the packs dry out quickly then you may have issues. But if it's been at 69 for a while, couple weeks, and it didn't dry out your packs. Then you'll be fine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


It's been at 69% for weeks and the packs are almost as much liquid as the day I put them in.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Good..quit worrying..start enjoying..if you have burn issues you may want to drop a couple rh %..but if you like em at a higher rh that's fine also..

Remember it's not a complicated hobby..we make it complicated..just relax and instead of checking your humi grab and stick and fire it up.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluewaterpig (Feb 25, 2016)

Alright, so to put a cap on this thread, after a week or so of gathering opinions and researching things for myself, I've come down to the following choices: 

1) A few dozen humidors around my $120 price point that have gotten mixed reviews here...some have called them poorly made, lower quality, may or may not seal well, etc., but others say they may work perfectly fine and hold RH with no issues

2) Some used/cosmetically flawed humidors that are usually sold for around $200 and are of better quality than the previous choice

3) A Salvador humidor


Opinions?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Personally I like wooden humidors. I have cheap humidor and an expensive (for the first owner) cabinet. 
I'm laid back when it comes to rh. I don't fret over a couple% points either way. that's why I try to maintain 65 . If it goes to 63 I'm good, If it goes to 67 , still cool. The beads do a good job keeping it pretty consistent 65 though. If it moves up or down it's not for long.

If you're gonna worry about about rh movement. Tupperware is what you need to look into.

The Salvador is a hell of a deal. @WinsorHumidors is as stand up as they get.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I am very tempted to get one of the Salvadors from @*WinsorHumidors* for myself, even though I already have 4 or 5 wood desktops I'm not using ATM. LOL

@*Bluewaterpig* you said in your OP that you needed 100-count capacity, minimum. The Salvador is rated at 250, which should hold you a good while longer than a 100. Quality looks very good, and the source is as reliable as you will find. C.T. builds some of the best. If he says this one is _worthy of being called a Baird Man_, then it is. And the price is as right as it gets. I'd call that the clearest no-brainer I've seen in a long, long time.


----------



## Drummerguy1584 (Mar 24, 2016)

100? Hahahaha, I thought a small humi would suit my needs when I started too.. Now I want 2 wineadors. Go big... Buy once-cry once.. Buy small, buy twice.


"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...alvatore-aficionado-humidor-video-review.html

I did a review of another salvatore humidor. This is my wooden humi, holds over 100, has shelves, and since it has so much SC shelving, along with interior lining, it holds RH like a pro. A bit over $100, and to be honest, I was considering the one Winsor has offered up on discount before buying this one - the shape/form factor was the decision maker for me - but figured I'd throw out another option. It works, I can say that much.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

SeanTheEvans said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...alvatore-aficionado-humidor-video-review.html
> 
> I did a review of another salvatore humidor. This is my wooden humi, holds over 100, has shelves, and since it has so much SC shelving, along with interior lining, it holds RH like a pro. A bit over $100, and to be honest, I was considering the one Winsor has offered up on discount before buying this one - the shape/form factor was the decision maker for me - but figured I'd throw out another option. It works, I can say that much.


You didn't tell him you are the God of cigar Tetris..so maybe 75 sticks for us mortals?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

UBC03 said:


> You didn't tell him you are the God of cigar Tetris..so maybe 75 sticks for us mortals?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I think it was advertised 100 some places, 120 others. I've fit over 120, but mere mortals could probably count on more around 100, as long as they are more robusto/toro fans than Salomon, Double Robusto & Churchill buyers.


----------

